# new audio system/headunit in 03 maxima with navigation



## texasdragon (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a 2003 GLE, and I recently thought about putting a new headunit and audio system in the car. So, I went to a local car audio place to see what they had and what they could do. They took a look at the car and said they couldn't do anything without removing the navigation system. Is this true? Is it not possible to install a new headunit and new sound system without messing up the navigation? Thanks in advance


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

texasdragon said:


> I have a 2003 GLE, and I recently thought about putting a new headunit and audio system in the car. So, I went to a local car audio place to see what they had and what they could do. They took a look at the car and said they couldn't do anything without removing the navigation system. Is this true? Is it not possible to install a new headunit and new sound system without messing up the navigation? Thanks in advance


they should be able to do the sound system, but the headunit is more than likely programmed with the navigation system


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

texasdragon said:


> I have a 2003 GLE, and I recently thought about putting a new headunit and audio system in the car. So, I went to a local car audio place to see what they had and what they could do. They took a look at the car and said they couldn't do anything without removing the navigation system. Is this true? Is it not possible to install a new headunit and new sound system without messing up the navigation? Thanks in advance


Why don't you just do a system in your car using the stock head unit? You should look into the JL Audio Cleansweep. I know some people love JL...and some people hate JL...but the Cleansweep is an awesome piece. Definately worth a look. The sound you can get by using aftermarket speakers and amps off the stock head with this piece is incredible.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

agree on the cleansweep. Terrific idea from JL. But it would allow you to put in something aftermarket that just isn't the headunit. And it is highly possible that the OEM headunit is tied into the navigation, not sure on the car though.


----------



## JLTD (Oct 12, 2004)

The Nissan Maxima would benefit greatly from a CleanSweep. Nissan uses lots of DSP in their cars and this one is no exception. I know of quite a few Maximas on the road with CLeanSweep installed. It will not interfer with the functionality of the Nav system.
CleanSweep only makes sense if you plan to add amps and upgrade speakers.


----------

